
Waymo car involved in Chandler crash - inverse_pi
https://www.abc15.com/news/region-southeast-valley/chandler/waymo-car-involved-in-chandler-arizona-crash
======
grandmczeb
"According to police, a Honda sedan traveling eastbound on Chandler Boulevard
had to swerve to avoid striking a vehicle traveling northbound on Los Feliz
Drive. As the Honda swerved, it continued eastbound into the westbound lanes
of Chandler Boulevard and hit the Waymo van."

Waymo car appears to not be at fault.

~~~
jfoster
Would be interesting to know what the Waymo car did in this circumstance. I
imagine it would've hit the brakes when the sedan came into its lane, but not
sure whether it would've swerved or not in an attempt to avoid the accident.

~~~
riffic
Please don't call car crashes accidents -
[https://daringfireball.net/linked/2018/03/19/crashes-not-
acc...](https://daringfireball.net/linked/2018/03/19/crashes-not-accidents)

~~~
jfoster
Good point. Will call them crashes in future.

------
JoshTko
Waymo posted a video from the van. Pretty much answers all questions about
what happened.

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KhcyTOaHdv4](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KhcyTOaHdv4)

------
camillomiller
“Waymo car hit by a vehicle in Chandler”.

But hey, you gotta spin that title as much as you can waiting for the third
paragraph to reveal the self-driving car was not at fault.

~~~
Grue3
If the car was really smart, it could've avoided the oncoming vehicle (or at
least ensured the driver is not hurt).

~~~
JoshTko
From the video from the Wyamo vehicle it's pretty hard to argue that it could
have done anything in this case.

